# Sourcing healthy green tripe



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Has anyone found good places to buy green tripe?

It is supposed to be one of the healthiest things our dogs can eat, and probably one of the smelliest. Apparently some of the best 
breeders in Europe feed it to their dogs. 

I found this 2008 article that is a bit blurry, but very interesting.


http://www.greentripe.com/assets/wdj-how-green-is-your-tripe.pdf


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is quite widely available in the UK from frozen pet food suppliers - but I know that isn't very useful for you!


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

you know, after reading that- I realize that it would be an excellent thing to start a co-op over. Thanks for that article (!!), I'm going to bring it out to the cattle farm next week and see if I can get some folks together to start buying it.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

I buy canned tripe from my local pet store. My favorite brand is called K9 Natural. I also feed Ziwi Peak (or use it as treats) which has tripe as one of the main ingredients.

Curious if anyone has experience ordering frozen raw tripe online?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I used to buy frozen and chop it up to feed it. Eventually I could not bear the smell any more - plus I accidentally took a pot with us when visiting my sister and defrosted it in her microwave thinking it was the usual inoffensive minced beef and chicken. She has not yet forgiven me!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I buy mine from Raw Feeding Miami. They also ship at a reasonable price. They sometimes carry other types of tripe as well which I really like. I usually buy it ground which makes it very easy to feed. I know Texas Tripe is another good brand. I feed it as part of every meal at around 5%.


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> I buy mine from Raw Feeding Miami. They also ship at a reasonable price. They sometimes carry other types of tripe as well which I really like. I usually buy it ground which makes it very easy to feed. I know Texas Tripe is another good brand. I feed it as part of every meal at around 5%.


thank you!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

"Oftentimes people ask about canned tripe. Is it as good as raw, is it good at all, should they use it. Admittedly, as with many things, there may not be a concrete answer BUT some facts are just true – fresh frozen is always better. 

Let’s think about it for a second. Canned tripe is processed. This means it is essentially ‘cooked’ for lack of a better term. Heat is used in the canning process exposing the raw tripe to oven like conditions. Does this really make a difference? Makers of canned tripe maintain that it does not – that nutrients remain just as they do in fresh raw tripe. While I am sure that some do and that canned tripe is not completely void of nutrition, logic tells us that it is not going to be the same as fresh raw. 

Heat changes things – kills off beneficial bacterias, negates some of the digestive enzymes. Some survive, without a doubt, and those are the ones that show up upon scientific study. They are there – just not as usable, not as numerous, not quite as good. Is canned tripe bad for your dog? NO! Its probably the next best thing to fresh raw tripe and in a pinch, very usable indeed. 

Just don’t expect the exact same results. Even though exposed to the canning process, you can be assured that it will maintain some benefits so if you simply aren’t able to get the real stuff, canned tripe isn’t a horrible option."





__





Tripe Questions – What Is Better, What is Safe? | A Place for Paws







aplaceforpaws.com


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I have hunted all over. The closest frozen green tripe is a 6 hour drive! I live in Marquette in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan near the shores of Lake Superior. If anyone knows of a closer source let me know! 

I did a mail order a few years ago and it cost me I can not remember how many hundreds of dollars because of the minimum amount they would ship, plus shipping costs. My dog absolutely loved it! I fed it outside in the back yard because of the smell.

And then my freezer ( less than 2 1/2 years old) quit while I was gone for 3 months. I cannot describe the smell and clean up!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

fjm said:


> plus I accidentally took a pot with us when visiting my sister and defrosted it in her microwave thinking it was the usual inoffensive minced beef and chicken. She has not yet forgiven me!


I couldn't help it, I laughed out loud!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

kontiki said:


> I have hunted all over. The closest frozen tripe is a 6 hour drive! I live in Marquette in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan near the shores of Lake Superior. If anyone knows of a closer source let me know!
> 
> I did a mail order a few years ago and it cost me I can not remember how many hundreds of dollars because of the minimum amount they would ship, plus shipping costs. My dog absolutely loved it! I fed it outside in the back yard because of the smell.
> 
> And then my freezer ( less than 2 1/2 years old) quit while I was gone for 3 months. I cannot describe the smell and clean up!


Raw Feeding Miami has no minimum, and shipping to that location is a little more than usual but still only $30, so definitely reasonable I think. They occasionally go out of stock briefly but it's always quickly restocked.


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Raw Feeding Miami has no minimum, and shipping to that location is a little more than usual but still only $30, so definitely reasonable I think. They occasionally go out of stock briefly but it's always quickly restocked.


well for now out of stock in ground but she'd like the trachea stuff. Very Thankful for your post!<3<3


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Raw Feeding Miami Raw Food Supplier for Pets also has other things I cannot find here: Lung, pancreas, brains, spleen, sweetbreads, etc. 
All I can find here is kidney and liver in the way of organs.

It says they are out of the ground green beef tripe, but they do have chunks, and bison green tripe (which is almost twice the price of beef).

I am impressed with their site  Wow, wish I lived nearby!

It is puzzling why other processing plants don't supply these. I wonder what they do with them?

Unfortunately since I feed him raw I have already filled my freezer with meat for him and food for me in case we are quarantined with this coronavirus thing.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

kontiki said:


> Raw Feeding Miami Raw Food Supplier for Pets also has other things I cannot find here: Lung, pancreas, brains, spleen, sweetbreads, etc.
> It says they are out of the ground green beef tripe, but they do have chunks, and bison green tripe (which is almost twice the price of beef).
> 
> I am impressed with their site  Wow, wish I lived nearby!
> ...


Yep they're excellent. A bit pricey but not too bad for feeding a smaller dog like mine. They get a lot of specialty items in that go out of stock very quickly like rarer organs and exotic game. Lately it's been pheasant, guinea, goose, and bison. I think kangaroo is coming up soon. Emu comes in at some point as well. But also their beef is all grass fed so I like to get it from them. I do prefer the bison tripe to the beef tripe. It just seems nicer so I'm willing to pay extra. It might be lower in fat and smells more grassy. They also sell dried tripe that's nice to give as a chew, but it does stink something fierce. The ground tripe weirdly doesn't smell so bad. It's rarely out of stock for long and I'm sure it'll be back. They probably just need to grind more. They are local for me but still a bit of a drive. Usually takes around 45 minutes for me to reach them.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Raindrops, have you ever tried feeding the chunks of green tripe?
I have been reading other articles that say that is even better and cleans their teeth.

Does it give your dog bad breath?


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

kontiki said:


> Raindrops, have you ever tried feeding the chunks of green tripe?
> I have been reading other articles that say that is even better and cleans their teeth.
> 
> Does it give your dog bad breath?


I haven't just because it's easier to add when ground. It's probably better for teeth whole, but I feed other bone in things for teeth. That and Misha prefers the texture of ground things. I'm not sure if there's a difference, but the ground tripe from RFM barely smells at all to me. Even the boyfriend says it's not that offensive. Not sure if it's the part of tripe they use or that it's grass fed. Their bison smells a bit more but not a terrible smell, just kind of more grassy. The dried tripe is a bit nasty smelling so I don't give it often unless a bath is on the schedule.

I do not notice any effect on the breath. The only thing that really affects breath is when he eats fish in the morning, but even that goes away pretty quick. His breath usually seems better after he eats than it does before.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you a raw feeder? I am. 
And my spoo is white, so I was wondering if feeding him the chunks would get it all over his face and feet!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Yeah we feed prey model raw. I don't think the tripe is going to stain the fur. Liquid that drains from it is clear. If anything will it's blood from stuff like liver and spleen. But if you shave feet and face I would think it'd be fine. People with dogs with long ear hair will typically put a snood on them.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I was not aware of staining when feeding chunks, but I did have to wash the dogs' faces to get rid of the smell, and I am not usually particularly fussy.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah! Success! Searching online I discovered a company called GreenTripe Home who sells in stores in many states. Through their site I found a little tiny Boutique dog food store about 3 hours round trip from my house that sells it frozen for $6.99 for a one pound chub. And she told me who her distributor was. It is American Distribution out of Minnesota. 

Then she told me to call a specific Feed Supply store in Marquette and that she knows they also order things from American Distribution. The feed store said they had never heard of frozen green tripe. I had been trying to buy it from them for years! 

But when I told them to check with that distributor they called back and said yes! And that I could even order as small an amount as one. It is the same price as the little Boutique store, which is more than Raw Feeding Miami. But I can get it in just one pound chubs, and with the shipping I would need to pay from Miami it is less!!!

I only wanted the one pound size because if it is as stinky as they say, I don't want an opened package in my refrigerator for sure. So I just ordered two for him to try out.


----------



## jacqueline (May 23, 2011)

I buy it from www.greentripe.com. It is fantastic!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Yes Jacqueline, that is where my store gets it from. I am curious. I am paying $6.99 for a one pound chub, and no shipping. Are you close to GreenTripe, or getting it at a store, or paying for it to be shipped. And how much is it?


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I get mine from an abattoir fresh. It’s very cheap the only down side is I have to cut it up ?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

What is an abattoir? I probably would not be able to cut it up as I have arthritis in my hands and sometimes cannot even open a door knob.


----------

